# What symptoms do small children get?



## PhoebeC (Nov 21, 2011)

Jemima's been a bit poorly the past week and a bit, and I will be taking her to the Drs tomorrow anyway.

I might just be freaking out a bit, buts she?s been falling asleep doing things, like eating in her high chair and playing and not like normal falling asleep, kind of drowsy. 
This makes me sound like an awful parent, but she?s bad then fine again. 

Dont know if she?s thirsty. She?s been on and off her food. If it was D she?d be more hungry wouldn?t she?

But now that I think back to Friday she did have pear like breath and really dry lips.

She was fine yesterday so I thought whatever she?d had must have gone. But I?m worried,

I dont know what id do if she has it too.


----------



## ruthelliot (Nov 21, 2011)

Ben was a bit older at almost 18mths but yeah he was eating constantly - taking the chair over to fridge and helping himself! Also was constantly soaked through nappy and vest especially in the mornings. It's impossible not to think the worst but her symptoms so far could fit with any childhood/viral illness and remember if she's off her food she will produce ketones anyway. Hopefully tomorrow the doctor will be able to give her the all clear and put your mind at rest - if you have urine stix you could get her next wet nappy and press it onto it and check for glucose -we had to do that a lot at the beginning. Hope that helps. X


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you, it has helped.

Im just a bit freaked i think, its not like me thats all.

I only have the blood test strips, think its a bit mean to prick her finger if shes not.

xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 21, 2011)

Hope she gets the all-clear from the doctor Phoebe


----------



## ruthelliot (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes you have more restraint than me - I once chased my six yr old round the house to prick his finger all because he'd been up for the toilet a few nights in a row and was a bit sleepy! He was none too impressed and settled for peeing on a stick! Needless to say he was fine but now enjoys sneaking a wee shot of his brothers monitor every now and then. I think we're all entitled to be a bit over anxious at times as it happened one way or another to us all before. Let us know how you get on at doctors.


----------



## grahams mum (Nov 21, 2011)

PhoebeC said:


> Jemima's been a bit poorly the past week and a bit, and I will be taking her to the Drs tomorrow anyway.
> 
> I might just be freaking out a bit, buts she?s been falling asleep doing things, like eating in her high chair and playing and not like normal falling asleep, kind of drowsy.
> This makes me sound like an awful parent, but she?s bad then fine again.
> ...



i am thinking the same thing how i will i recognise if molly will be diabetic even though i have been there before with graham  thanks for the nappy suggestion ruth


----------



## Hanmillmum (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi,

Millie was off her food but started as a virus anyway. She started waking in the night for drinks and her nappies wouldn't hold out. Couldn't smell ketones on her breath. She was incredibly tired and listless, was just really poorly


----------



## Monica (Nov 22, 2011)

I can't give any advice about little ones, as Carol was 10 when diagnosed. 
But I have to say, you're very strong not testing your little one. I'd have tested her.
I have tested myself a few times, when I was worried. I also ketone wee tested my other daughter and my OH tested both sugar and ketones (wee sticks). 
Your little one might just have a bug. HUGS


----------



## Mark T (Nov 22, 2011)

Has she teethed much yet?

Teething does make them feel poorly as well.


----------



## rachelha (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Phoebe,

I panic about the D everytime Nathan is not well too.  I like the idea of the glucose strip on a nappy, I think I am going to buy some.  It will be good to be able to put my mind at rest.

If I was you I think i would prick Jemima's finger.  She will have completely forgotten about it after a few seconds, but you will feel a lot happier.  If in the v unlikely case she has got the D, better to get it diagnosed and treated as soon as possible.

Rx


----------



## rachelha (Nov 22, 2011)

rachelha said:


> Hi Phoebe,
> 
> I panic about the D everytime Nathan is not well too.  I like the idea of the glucose strip on a nappy, I think I am going to buy some.  It will be good to be able to put my mind at rest.
> 
> ...



Just bought some of Amazon, glucose and ketone strips combined.


----------



## elaine1969 (Nov 22, 2011)

Phoebe,  I was at the hospital last night with Kate and just read this.  I know you will already have seen your GP.  I am crossing everything it went well.  Sending you lots of love xxxx


----------



## rachelha (Nov 23, 2011)

HI Phoebe

just wondering how you and Jemima got on at the docs - hope all is ok


----------



## ruthelliot (Nov 23, 2011)

Ditto , just hoping everything is ok. X


----------



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2011)

I noticed on Facebook that Phoebe's doctor has said it's a chest infection (hope you don't mind me saying Phoebe)


----------



## elaine1969 (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh thank God!! That is really brilliant news,  I have been thinking about you xx


----------



## ruthelliot (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks Alan, was starting to get neurotic.  Keep thinking how out the blue it happened to us and how it could happen to anyone - don't even like to think of odds for parents here either type 1 or parent of type 1 child. That naughty diabetes fairy is way to good at messing with our minds - doesn't she take a holiday over the festive period?!!


----------

